# I Spent All Morning Rejecting EVERY Request!



## Dr. Jim Sadler (Dec 13, 2016)

And, I must confess, it felt absolutely incredible, as if I was no longer a Power Driver Slave (PDS). Never before had the sun felt so good and the wind blowing through my windows so refreshing as I hit the giant X button and let requests time out. I regained my dignity as a human being.

Oh, Pax 1 (4.7, 14 mins away) needs a ride? I hear the bus comes every 30 minutes, so hurry up outside so you make it all of 2.3 miles to work. You don’t want to be late!

What’s that? Pax 2 (4.8, 6 mins away) needs a ride to McDonald’s? Good luck, girl! That is, the same luck of you ever giving any tip to any of your drivers, because netting $3.00 doesn’t pay the bills.

Pax 3 (4.6, 3 mins away) needs a ride, only to have me wait just before 5 minutes expire and to give me less than a 5-star rating? You’re too kind. Really. We’ll let William take that one. I’m sure he doesn’t mind.

I encourage anyone and everyone reading this to take part of your day too, for even just 1 day, joyfully reject ALL ride requests, and laugh as each one gets turned down. It’s a great way to do away with any stress you have from this job and to help you reclaim any lost dignity. It’s better than any medicine and works wonders. Give it a try, today. It’s free. It’s amazing. Do it. regularly.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Take it to the hoop baby.


----------



## Ubersogood (Mar 13, 2018)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> And, I must confess, it felt absolutely incredible, as if I was no longer a Power Driver Slave (PDS). Never before had the sun felt so good and the wind blowing through my windows so refreshing as I hit the giant X button and let requests time out. I regained my dignity as a human being.
> 
> Oh, Pax 1 (4.7, 14 mins away) needs a ride? I hear the bus comes every 30 minutes, so hurry up outside so you make it all of 2.3 miles to work. You don't want to be late!
> 
> ...


There is plenty of drivers who will take all your rejected requests. Life goes on.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Ubersogood said:


> There is plenty of drivers who will take all your rejected requests. Life goes on.


Not always. I've played this game myself with the nearest drivers are far away. It's a fun game!


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

I tried it. It's not profitable *at all*.

The savings in gas and wear-n-tear is not worth the time it takes to not do any rides.

Here are my numbers. After spending all day declining rides my earnings so far are at $0.00 total for the day. Time online is 7hr34mins so my average hourly is around $0.00/hour and my average earnings per trip was about $0.00. Also nobody tipped the entire day. 

I dont see how anyone makes *any* money using this strategy. Even just doing it one day for stress relief is not as effective as simply taking the day off, imo.

Spending my time pretending to work and making $0.00/hour just isn't my idea of a good time.. But have at it...


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

beezlewaxin said:


> I tried it. It's not profitable *at all*.
> 
> The savings in gas and wear-n-tear is not worth the time it takes to not do any rides.
> 
> ...


Heh. But there are variations of the game that make money. If lyft does something stupid again, for example, you can leave their app on all day just for fun but only accept uber rides. Or vice versa. Totally a fun variation on the game!


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

beezlewaxin said:


> I tried it. It's not profitable *at all*.
> 
> The savings in gas and wear-n-tear is not worth the time it takes to not do any rides.
> 
> ...


It cuts both ways. How long can Uber last if drivers collectively decided not to accept any ride less than a 2x surge? Half a day?


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> It goes both ways. How long can Uber last if drivers collectively decided not to accept any ride less than a 2x surge? Half a day?


Game theory won't allow your scenario to happen, but a trade union would.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Dropking said:


> Game theory won't allow your scenario to happen, but a trade union would.


Uber knows the driver pool is a disparate group of individuals too afraid to risk losing their crumbs to doing anything meaningful, even for half a day. On the other hand there's no harm trying to educate drivers on just how much power drivers actually have.

Instead of a strike, a city could just agree on a 2x surge minimum for half a day. If it worked it would open driver's eyes. As with OPEC there will always be members that cheat, but there's a chance you could get enough drivers to play the game for half a day to scare the crap out of Uber. Uber is a game, drivers need to learn how to play the game. What's there to lose?


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Uber knows the driver pool is a disparate group of individuals too afraid to risk losing their crumbs to doing anything meaningful, even for half a day. On the other hand there's no harm trying to educate drivers on just how much power drivers actually have.
> 
> Instead of a strike, a city could just agree on a 2x surge minimum for half a day. If it worked it would open driver's eyes. As with OPEC there will always be members that cheat, but there's a chance you could get enough drivers to play the game for half a day to scare the crap out of Uber. Uber is a game, drivers need to learn how to play the game. What's there to lose?


How do you propose that these cities filled with people agree on anything?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Dropking said:


> How do you propose that these cities filled with people agree on anything?


Communication. Education. Uberpeople.net. Take a small city and use UP to get the word out that drivers are trying to organize a half day 2x surge minimum. Then give flyers to drivers at airport lots and put on cars in parking lots that have an Uber sticker. The flyer would have the web address where drivers can go to organize. A union will never work, and not necessary. All you need is communication, the internet is the perfect tool.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Communication. Education. Uberpeople.net. Take a small city and use UP to get the word out that drivers are trying to organize a half day 2x surge minimum. Then give flyers to drivers at airport lots and put on cars in parking lots that have an Uber sticker. The flyer would have the web address where drivers can go to organize. A union will never work, and not necessary. All you need is communication, the internet is the perfect tool.


I nominate you as leader. Go fer it. But we will need more than the 12 people who frequent UP.

By the way, you are describing exactly what a trade union does.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Dropking said:


> I nominate you as leader. Go fer it. But we will need more than the 12 people who frequent UP.
> 
> By the way, you are describing exactly what a trade union does.


A union is a huge undertaking, would take forever, and Uber will be out of business before it got going. We need a small city with a large UP presence. Then we get all of UP to help that city organize and get the word out. Now accepting nominations. Small cities please step forward.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Here in D.C. we have a miniscule percentage of drivers on UPNet. 

And if you want to go to our airports (Reagan Airport Pig Pen, Dulles Soccer Field or the BWI Bazaar) be my guest. Hope your printer does multiple languages.

We have problems organizing a Meetup with more than 8 people, let alone a Surge Day.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

New2This said:


> Here in D.C. we have a miniscule percentage of drivers on UPNet.
> 
> And if you want to go to our airports (Reagan Airport Pig Pen, Dulles Soccer Field or the BWI Bazaar) be my guest. Hope your printer does multiple languages.
> 
> We have problems organizing a Meetup with more than 8 people, let alone a Surge Day.


You're a big city. That's why I said we need to find a small city to start with to prove it can work.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

You're so easily entertained.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Syn said:


> You're so easily entertained.


Uber drivers have the ability to double fares without any help from Uber. What Uber drivers don't have, is the guts to even try.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

May I suggest accepting just 1 out of 20 offers, and make that 1 at least 100% PT. That way you get most of the joy outlined by the OP, but make a little money too.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Uber drivers have the ability to double fares without any help from Uber. What Uber drivers don't have, is the guts to even try.


Depends on the market. Some markets are too small to refuse most of the requests ... because you will wait 30 min for the next one.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

There's enough new drivers onboarding every day at the Green Light Hubs that Uber doesn't need to change a thing.


----------



## Dr. Jim Sadler (Dec 13, 2016)

Most of you are missing the original point here: drivers not accustomed to, nor regularly turn down rides in favor of PDB have a great psychological tool to reclaim their dignity as a human being. When I did it, after months of pursuing PDB—which now isn’t worth it because Lyft reduced the offer in my area—it felt great to know I held the power to delete Sharkisha’s face and stupid, ratchet name from my phone. It felt great knowing that I could turn down a previous passenger, of whom we’ll call Scott, to net $3.00 and only to receive a, “I appreciate the ride.” That doesn’t pay my bills, “Scott,” you asshole, esp. when you knew before it took 15 mins to get to you the first time and didn’t tip. It felt liberating to know that (Dia)Ria wouldn’t be breaking my bank account for a micro pickup. It reminded me just how much control we have as drivers. And, yes, I’m aware that another driver more than likely picked her up. He’s just a schmuck and will learn the hard way after he drives for a while. I don’t care about him or her. I’m more than happy he/she/transgender/whatever-makeshift-identification-person took the ride; that way, the requesting customer’s stupid face wouldn’t re-appear on my screen.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> It felt great knowing that I could turn down a previous passenger, of whom we'll call Scott, to net $3.00 and only to receive a, "I appreciate the ride." That doesn't pay my bills, "Scott," you asshole


And sitting in your car for hours and canceling trip after trip did pay your bills?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Syn said:


> Depends on the market. Some markets are too small to refuse most of the requests ... because you will wait 30 min for the next one.


I refuse to accept that Uber drivers are so inept they can't even organize a simple 2x surge strike. Ok here's the new plan: a worldwide 2x minimum ping acceptance for all drivers worldwide for an entire day on a date a month from now. That gives us time to get the word out and allows all drivers to put some money away. But chances are drivers will make more money on that date.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> I refuse to accept that Uber drivers are so inept they can't even organize a simple 2x surge strike. Ok here's the new plan: a worldwide 2x minimum ping acceptance for all drivers worldwide for an entire day on a date a month from now. That gives us time to get the word out and allows all drivers to put some money away. But chances are drivers will make more money on that date.


No, we won't. Because every driver will be on the street that day and you'll get 1 ride in an hour. From my experience (at least here where I live) - I usually make more $$$ on a boring Tuesday afternoon than on the day when there is a surge.


----------



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> Most of you are missing the original point here: drivers not accustomed to, nor regularly turn down rides in favor of PDB have a great psychological tool to reclaim their dignity as a human being. When I did it, after months of pursuing PDB-which now isn't worth it because Lyft reduced the offer in my area-it felt great to know I held the power to delete Sharkisha's face and stupid, ratchet name from my phone. It felt great knowing that I could turn down a previous passenger, of whom we'll call Scott, to net $3.00 and only to receive a, "I appreciate the ride." That doesn't pay my bills, "Scott," you asshole, esp. when you knew before it took 15 mins to get to you the first time and didn't tip. It felt liberating to know that (Dia)Ria wouldn't be breaking my bank account for a micro pickup. It reminded me just how much control we have as drivers. And, yes, I'm aware that another driver more than likely picked her up. He's just a schmuck and will learn the hard way after he drives for a while. I don't care about him or her. I'm more than happy he/she/transgender/whatever-makeshift-identification-person took the ride; that way, the requesting customer's stupid face wouldn't re-appear on my screen.


Be careful bro. Lyft retaliates!


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Syn said:


> No, we won't. Because every driver will be on the street that day and you'll get 1 ride in an hour. From my experience (at least here where I live) - I usually make more $$$ on a boring Tuesday afternoon than on the day when there is a surge.


Every Uber driver is going to be replaced by self driving cars soon enough. Is this how drivers want to go down, bent over holding their ankles?


----------



## Dr. Jim Sadler (Dec 13, 2016)

I wouldn’t be too concerned about driverless cars for the next several years. In fact, you may not have to worry about them during your lifetime. I don’t think they will be here to stay for at least another half century.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Syn said:


> And sitting in your car for hours and canceling trip after trip did pay your bills?


If they did not have Uber Taxi, here, I suppose that I could do it and still make money. I could pick up street hails and calls from my own company and be logged in to UberX and Lyft and decline pings from each one. Since they have Uber Taxi here, though, if I log into my UberX account, I can not get Uber Taxi pings. I suppose that I could still do it on Lyft.


----------



## NJAudiDriver (Oct 16, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Every Uber driver is going to be replaced by self driving cars soon enough. Is this how drivers want to go down, bent over holding their ankles?


Actually we plan on slashing the tires on self driving cars every chance we get...


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> I wouldn't be too concerned about driverless cars for the next several years. In fact, you may not have to worry about them during your lifetime. I don't think they will be here to stay for at least another half century.


you probably want to rethink that








NJAudiDriver said:


> Actually we plan on slashing the tires on self driving cars every chance we get...


self driving cars are planning to run people over that try to slash their tires


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

It’s a longgggg way from a driverless car picking up volunteers at pre-determined locations and driving on near-empty streets to driverless cars picking up stupid pax that dont know how to place a pin and driving in the real world..

And.. who is going to pay for all these cars? Uber? Uber isnt a transportation company, it’s a ‘technology’ company.. who’s going to clean up after the messy pax?

It will happen some day, but not for a long time.. all you people that seriously think “it’s happening now!!” Clearly dont understand the remaining obstacles and arent reading past the headline..


----------



## NJAudiDriver (Oct 16, 2017)

Lol so true. Actually, I'd love to see how the driverless cars do in the ghetto... Hahaha. Would be a free for all. Cameras for everyone.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

IERide said:


> It's a longgggg way from a driverless car picking up volunteers at pre-determined locations and driving on near-empty streets to driverless cars picking up stupid pax that dont know how to place a pin and driving in the real world..
> 
> And.. who is going to pay for all these cars? Uber? Uber isnt a transportation company, it's a 'technology' company.. who's going to clean up after the messy pax?
> 
> It will happen some day, but not for a long time.. all you people that seriously think "it's happening now!!" Clearly dont understand the remaining obstacles...


Waymo has 600 self driving cars taking pax wherever they want to go in a 100 square mile area of Phoenix. That's four times the area of Manhattan. They are offering the exact same service to these pax that Uber is offering, except they are not yet running their credit cars.

Waymo has 600 cars in Phoenix as we speak and thousands being built as we speak. Waymo has contracted with Avis to maintain the fleet. There are no remaining obstacles, it's happening now.


----------



## NJAudiDriver (Oct 16, 2017)

Uber has 7 million drivers... There are many obstacles and it's is a ways off. Believe what you will. Let me know when it stops my phone from pinging nonstop.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

NJAudiDriver said:


> Uber has 7 million drivers... There are many obstacles and it's is a ways off. Believe what you will. Let me know when it stops my phone from pinging nonstop.


Tell that to the Uber drivers in Phoenix and San Francisco that'll be back at Taco Bell within a year.



NJAudiDriver said:


> Lol so true. Actually, I'd love to see how the driverless cars do in the ghetto... Hahaha. Would be a free for all. Cameras for everyone.


1. You get within 20 feet of a self driving car and you're on camera.
2. Everyone in the hood is not a hoodlum. The service will be valued by those that live in the hood as well, and the hoods that mess with self driving cars will be pointed out by those that value the service.



NJAudiDriver said:


> Uber has 7 million drivers... There are many obstacles and it's is a ways off. Believe what you will. Let me know when it stops my phone from pinging nonstop.


Imagine how easy it will be for Waymo to take Uber's customers. 
1. newer nicer roomier cars
2. safer driver
3. cheaper
4. don't have to ride with a stranger

Like taking candy from a baby


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> And, I must confess, it felt absolutely incredible, as if I was no longer a Power Driver Slave (PDS). Never before had the sun felt so good and the wind blowing through my windows so refreshing as I hit the giant X button and let requests time out. I regained my dignity as a human being.
> 
> Oh, Pax 1 (4.7, 14 mins away) needs a ride? I hear the bus comes every 30 minutes, so hurry up outside so you make it all of 2.3 miles to work. You don't want to be late!
> 
> ...


Just say you reject all pings from pax with urban sounding names. All the extra puffery is ((yawn)).


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Nice post, except for a minor misspelling- LeKisha should spell LaKisha. Unless we’re talking about a different ExpressPool rider.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

The OP must be doing something wrong to never get a single good and profitable ride. You mention all of the rides you ignored and they all seemed to be bad pax or unprofitable circumstances. There is not a single mention of a good ride or rider that you are also ignoring. 

Do you never get any good rides? Sometimes you have to take the good with the bad because that's life for the unentitled.

And are you driving Uber too? If so, I say wtf, of course you can ignore Lyft and still make money with Uber and if that's the case I would say that is the behavior of a spoiled and entitled driver that does not value the business they get. I only drive Lyft and ignoring Lyft is not profitable. Period.

Treat rides as though they have value and they will have value.

Imagine waiting 30 min for a ping would you still ignore them in that case?


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Some will never see value, and those "some" are enough to as you know the saying goes with stereotypes as well: "Its always a small group that ruin it for the rest". In my market experience the 70% ruin it for the 30%.
Thats just human nature, sorry cant reprogram that one! no Version 3.7.4.1, no UPDATED, no ALL NEW. If you break it down, there are just some things that cannot be done without a human otherwise (or replicated/imitated/copied, etc). It is that same organic unpredictability that makes humans some of the smartest and dumbest beings to roam this here square earth, lol. 

I see the GM fleet of Driverless bozo's heading out for the day from a facility in SSF. Just cause they are here, doesnt mean the end is any nearer. They want it out so they can rip more from the fare, because as the Technology master's see it, We are a liablity, an expense, and a general pain in the Ar$e. The companies cant stand us because we are the biggest obstacle between their hand and the money. Afterall the goal is to BECOME a REAL fully compliant, sustainable, and of course profitable, business. Technology cannot solve certain human issues, and thats just the limitation of something that is not organic by nature. Machines have defined values that they operate within with precision, but some things have many sub definitions and eventually you can program it all, but you will need to figure out what scenario you have to micro define its values. Lots of ands, ifs or buts. Possible in time. You cant accelerate publics perception of trust and safety. Sure statistically the roads may become safer, but its tough to put trust in either a stranger driver or a nanohuman (do robots and AI have gender or am i getting ahead of myself? I mean in this day and age with all the tech fuss hot piss, its a valid question dont you think?, lol). 

Oh and by the way i dont claim to know poop, so thats just another avg rideshare drivers opinion for the sake of argument.


BTW: Pax will be so pissed when their Artificial driver cannot be flexible or make an exception. LOL No on the fly decision making necessary anymore by nanobrains.

Let me tell you when DRIVERLESS CARS are in full force, they CAN thank all of us rideshare drivers that participated in this era in getting our fellow humans ready and set up for success when our replacements come. Im sure thats like a badge or 6 stars or something, that pays the bills!!!

Some things you have to do for your soul. i will leave it at that.


----------



## Mango Tango (Sep 9, 2016)

You are a racist and you should be deactivated before you get these rideshare companies in deep trouble. You are making an electronic paper trail. Perhaps you should find a different hustle if you cannot treat all people equally.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> And, I must confess, it felt absolutely incredible, as if I was no longer a Power Driver Slave (PDS). Never before had the sun felt so good and the wind blowing through my windows so refreshing as I hit the giant X button and let requests time out. I regained my dignity as a human being.
> 
> Oh, Pax 1 (4.7, 14 mins away) needs a ride? I hear the bus comes every 30 minutes, so hurry up outside so you make it all of 2.3 miles to work. You don't want to be late!
> 
> ...


 If you are that miserable and unhappy driving, then stop driving and get a real job. What you are doing, I would boast about as it creates more of a hardship on the other drivers. But, then again, that means more work for the diligent and conscientious drivers, which you definitely are not.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

What if he is just speaking the truth based on his experience, is that still racism? If i dislike my own kind does that make me equally racist? And if i hate humans am i a specist? or what am i? If he was talking about typical white folk stereotypes would he be as much of a racist as he supposedly is now because he is speaking about people of color? Im not confused, i just need up to date social verification. A lot of things are based on experience, perspective, context, and feelings. So its easy to get too offended or not offended at all. Thats the beauty of folks, you just dont know what to expect and should not assume anything. Fat ladys apparently do sing at some point. 

-curious ethnic american, 1st gen.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> Some will never see value, and those "some" are enough to as you know the saying goes with stereotypes as well: "Its always a small group that ruin it for the rest". In my market experience the 70% ruin it for the 30%.
> Thats just human nature, sorry cant reprogram that one! no Version 3.7.4.1, no UPDATED, no ALL NEW. If you break it down, there are just some things that cannot be done without a human otherwise (or replicated/imitated/copied, etc). It is that same organic unpredictability that makes humans some of the smartest and dumbest beings to roam this here square earth, lol.
> 
> I see the GM fleet of Driverless bozo's heading out for the day from a facility in SSF. Just cause they are here, doesnt mean the end is any nearer. They want it out so they can rip more from the fare, because as the Technology master's see it, We are a liablity, an expense, and a general pain in the Ar$e. The companies cant stand us because we are the biggest obstacle between their hand and the money. Afterall the goal is to BECOME a REAL fully compliant, sustainable, and of course profitable, business. Technology cannot solve certain human issues, and thats just the limitation of something that is not organic by nature. Machines have defined values that they operate within with precision, but some things have many sub definitions and eventually you can program it all, but you will need to figure out what scenario you have to micro define its values. Lots of ands, ifs or buts. Possible in time. You cant accelerate publics perception of trust and safety. Sure statistically the roads may become safer, but its tough to put trust in either a stranger driver or a nanohuman (do robots and AI have gender or am i getting ahead of myself? I mean in this day and age with all the tech fuss hot piss, its a valid question dont you think?, lol).
> ...


Overall this was a pretty worthless post.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> And, I must confess, it felt absolutely incredible, as if I was no longer a Power Driver Slave (PDS). Never before had the sun felt so good and the wind blowing through my windows so refreshing as I hit the giant X button and let requests time out. I regained my dignity as a human being.
> 
> Oh, Pax 1 (4.7, 14 mins away) needs a ride? I hear the bus comes every 30 minutes, so hurry up outside so you make it all of 2.3 miles to work. You don't want to be late!
> 
> ...


did you pick up Becky?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> you probably want to rethink that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's photoshopped, CGI'd, AfterEffects! Don't you know the earth is Flat!?





tomatopaste said:


> Waymo has 600 self driving cars taking pax wherever they want to go in a 100 square mile area of Phoenix. That's four times the area of Manhattan. They are offering the exact same service to these pax that Uber is offering, except they are not yet running their credit cars.
> 
> Waymo has 600 cars in Phoenix as we speak and thousands being built as we speak. Waymo has contracted with Avis to maintain the fleet. There are no remaining obstacles, it's happening now.


Shhhhh! These things never happened!!! The Earth is 
Flat...it's Flat!


----------



## Dr. Jim Sadler (Dec 13, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> you probably want to rethink that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've thought about it for a while. Computers do not possess human consciousness and never will. That is, unmanned vehicles will take a ton of instructions, of which will take many years, to be able to safely avoid accidents and unforeseen problems. Also, police will be out of jobs working traffic, so that means no driving citations, hurting city revenues. Let's also consider someone is in a hurry to get to work. You can forget about going even 5MPH over; no way these companies will allow any instance of reckless driving. And let's strongly consider how unmanned vehicles, specifically cars, could be hacked or exploited to commit crimes, including armed robbery. And if there is a flat tire? Will the car fix that or any other problem? There is no way legislators are going to keep these currently dangerous machines on the roads until most of the aforementioned issues are first resolved. With me being a large advocate of technologly and using smart devices 24/7 as most others, I wouldn't feel safe in a driverless car for at least, at the very minimum, 10 years, even if I built some confidence by survivng my first couple of rides. This is because I recognize computers cannot ever replace human consciousness and are bound to making many errors before performing acceptably. Many deaths, accidents, and crimes WILL arise. Watch and see for yourself. Your job as a Lyft driver isn't going anywhere for a long time.



beezlewaxin said:


> The OP must be doing something wrong to never get a single good and profitable ride. You mention all of the rides you ignored and they all seemed to be bad pax or unprofitable circumstances. There is not a single mention of a good ride or rider that you are also ignoring.
> 
> Do you never get any good rides? Sometimes you have to take the good with the bad because that's life for the unentitled.
> 
> ...


I don't drive Uber and never will. I stand by my principles. Lyft has, for the most part, been good to me. I make at least a few thousand dollars a month driving with them full-/part-time (averaging 40-60 hours a week).


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> I've thought about it for a while. Computers do not possess human consciousness and never will. *True. *That is, unmanned vehicles will take a ton of instructions, of which will take many years, to be able to safely avoid accidents and unforeseen problems. *Not true.* Also, police will be out of jobs working traffic, so that means no driving citations, hurting city revenues. *Correct.* Let's also consider someone is in a hurry to get to work. You can forget about going even 5MPH over; no way these companies will allow any instance of reckless driving. *Great!* And let's strongly consider how unmanned vehicles, specifically cars, could be hacked or exploited to commit crimes, including armed robbery. *Nope. *And if there is a flat tire? Will the car fix that or any other problem? *EzPz - another Driverless car will pick up rider in minutes. *There is no way legislators are going to keep these currently dangerous machines on the roads until most of the aforementioned issues are first resolved. *Already there. *With me being a large advocate of technologly and using smart devices 24/7 as most others, I wouldn't feel safe in a driverless car for at least, at the very minimum, 10 years, even if I built some confidence by survivng my first couple of rides. *So. *This is because I recognize computers cannot ever replace human consciousness and are bound to making many errors before performing acceptably. Many deaths, accidents, and crimes WILL arise. Watch and see for yourself. Your job as a Lyft driver isn't going anywhere for a long time. *95% of road accidents are human error.*
> 
> I don't drive Uber and never will. I stand by my principles. Lyft has, for the most part, been good to me. I make at least a few thousand dollars a month driving with them full-/part-time (averaging 40-60 hours a week). *Until they don't. *


*Bolds...*

As for flats, there is this:






And this:






And this:


----------



## Dr. Jim Sadler (Dec 13, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> *Bolds...*
> 
> As for flats, there is this:
> 
> ...


If I agree with you, we'll both be wrong.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

There is also this, coming down the pike~








Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> If I agree with you, we'll both be wrong.


_Flat Earth_ Much?

Oh wait, you're the guy that makes money not accepting trips...NVM


----------



## Dr. Jim Sadler (Dec 13, 2016)

Nifty. I wonder how good those tires will work in rain, sleet, and snow.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> Nifty. I wonder how good those tires will work in rain, sleet, and snow.


If you watched the video, you would not have asked such a silly question.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> I've thought about it for a while. Computers do not possess human consciousness and never will. That is, unmanned vehicles will take a ton of instructions, of which will take many years, to be able to safely avoid accidents and unforeseen problems. Also, police will be out of jobs working traffic, so that means no driving citations, hurting city revenues. Let's also consider someone is in a hurry to get to work. You can forget about going even 5MPH over; no way these companies will allow any instance of reckless driving. And let's strongly consider how unmanned vehicles, specifically cars, could be hacked or exploited to commit crimes, including armed robbery. And if there is a flat tire? Will the car fix that or any other problem? There is no way legislators are going to keep these currently dangerous machines on the roads until most of the aforementioned issues are first resolved. With me being a large advocate of technologly and using smart devices 24/7 as most others, I wouldn't feel safe in a driverless car for at least, at the very minimum, 10 years, even if I built some confidence by survivng my first couple of rides. This is because I recognize computers cannot ever replace human consciousness and are bound to making many errors before performing acceptably. Many deaths, accidents, and crimes WILL arise. Watch and see for yourself. Your job as a Lyft driver isn't going anywhere for a long time.


Nvidia's computer on a chip, made for self driving cars, does 30 trillion calculations per second. I'm one of the best human drivers on the road and even I can only do 20 trillion per second. SDC's car see in all directions, 360 degrees at all times. SDC reaction time is a fraction of that of a human.

A lot of people are going to be out of a job. SDC's will be the most disruptive technology ever.

Let's also consider traffic jams will eventually be eliminated due to SDC's.

Hacked for crimes? Not an issue.

Flat tires - Avis has been contracted to handle maintenance. When's the last time I changed a flat tire on the road? Um, never.

California will allow self driving cars on the road with no one in the driver's seat on April 2, just over two weeks from now. If you can't stop SDC's in a communist state like California, you can't stop SDC's.

The two young girls in the video and other young girls like them will prove they are safe, then ten years from now even those like yourself with low risk tolerances will feel comfortable getting onboard.


----------



## Dr. Jim Sadler (Dec 13, 2016)

The one thing I certainly agree with is that California is a communist country.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> The one thing I certainly agree with is that California is a communist country.


Says the guy wearing a Burger King Crown! LOLOLOL


----------



## Dr. Jim Sadler (Dec 13, 2016)

Hater.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

beezlewaxin said:


> I tried it. It's not profitable *at all*.
> 
> The savings in gas and wear-n-tear is not worth the time it takes to not do any rides.
> 
> ...


Well you're not LOSING money like 90% of drivers are after expenses. So it's still a good day...



Yulli Yung said:


> If you are that miserable and unhappy driving, then stop driving and get a real job. What you are doing, I would boast about as it creates more of a hardship on the other drivers. But, then again, that means more work for the diligent and conscientious drivers, which you definitely are not.


How is it creating a hardship for other drivers?


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Overall this was a pretty worthless post.


Thank you for the worthless feedback.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Ubersogood said:


> There is plenty of drivers who will take all your rejected requests. Life goes on.


Yes, and that explains why they won't last either and will get deactivated over time due to BS and unfair ratings. LOL.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Seattle_Wayne said:


> There's enough new drivers onboarding every day at the Green Light Hubs that Uber doesn't need to change a thing.


Uber's current business model is not sustainable. They lose 3 billion a year. Why do you suppose they're willing to sustain such losses year after year? Class?


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> I wouldn't be too concerned about driverless cars for the next several years. In fact, you may not have to worry about them during your lifetime. I don't think they will be here to stay for at least another half century.


This statement shows a general lack of foresight or understanding of exactly just how hard big tech and the automotive oem's are pushing transportation in that direction.


----------



## Urban Uber (Sep 30, 2015)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> And, I must confess, it felt absolutely incredible, as if I was no longer a Power Driver Slave (PDS). Never before had the sun felt so good and the wind blowing through my windows so refreshing as I hit the giant X button and let requests time out. I regained my dignity as a human being.
> 
> Oh, Pax 1 (4.7, 14 mins away) needs a ride? I hear the bus comes every 30 minutes, so hurry up outside so you make it all of 2.3 miles to work. You don't want to be late!
> 
> ...


When you turn down a request.... the rider does not know you declined... it just takes longer for the rider to get a driver to accept... maybe just 30-60 seconds longer. . Why turn on the APP if your going to turn down the repeated requests... rider is NOT impacted.


----------



## G-townRS (Feb 15, 2018)

I can see it now. Drug deals going down in the back of driverless cars, smoking pot, crazy club party goer kids, etc. Cars getting totally trashed in the inside by people that really don't care.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well you're not LOSING money like 90% of drivers are after expenses. So it's still a good day...


And I bet you're part of that 10% that doesn't lose money after expenses. I know I am. I bet everyone in this thread thinks they are too.

Anyway it's no fun ignoring pings because you have no way of knowing what good rides you missed out on or what bad rides you avoided.

Ignoring pings is harmless. That's why you can't be deactivated for it. Also I've been told ir does not lose the driver money. If it relieves stress please do it until all stress has gone. Lesst stresst is best..

But I won't be doing it even if I wanted to because I am still a slave to my acceptance rate. And that is OK with me.

It's better than being ineligible for PDB and acceptance rate being inconsequential. 


Spoiler: Changes to PDB happened in late 2015



I was driving a 2009 vehicle back when Lyft changed PDB to require a 2011 or newer vehicle. I was ineligible after that so my acceptance rate didnt matter and I ignored pings all the time. I much prefer being elgible for PDB now that my vehicle qualifies.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Syn said:


> No, we won't. Because every driver will be on the street that day and you'll get 1 ride in an hour. From my experience (at least here where I live) - I usually make more $$$ on a boring Tuesday afternoon than on the day when there is a surge.


Where's the spirit? Where's the guts, huh?
Let's doooooooo iiiiiiiiit!


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

I would participate but not sure how many we can actually roundup/coordinate and follow thru on it.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> I would participate but not sure how many we can actually roundup/coordinate and follow thru on it.


That's the spirit. We got two. Who's number three?

It's not really that hard. In fact I guarantee Uber is amazed they've been able to get away with the crap they've dumped on drivers with almost no push back. It's just about communication, talking to other Uber drivers about the proposed 2x minimum surge acceptance strike.

Uber has to offer a reliable service 24/7, 365. Each individual driver does not. All we need to do is pick a date where drivers only accept rides at 2x surge for the entire day. Drivers can arrange their schedule so it's not a hardship, however if enough drivers join in it's a nuclear bomb at Uber headquarters. If it works drivers begin to realize just how much power they really have. Without drivers, there is no Uber. The first time is Hiroshima, if Uber doesn't come to the table, we drop Fat Man.


----------



## jspec (Aug 28, 2017)

Its Drive or Die Fam! Im in. Soldier reporting for duty!


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jspec said:


> Its Drive or Die Fam! Im in. Soldier reporting for duty!


we're on a roll.

https://giphy.com/explore/woohoo


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> Uber drivers have the ability to double fares without any help from Uber. What Uber drivers don't have, is the guts to even try.


It's called surge manipulation. When multitudes of drivers turn their app on and off simultaneously ....you're asking for trouble.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

I didn't like the race baiting dog whistle of using names common to black American women. Sub text here is loser sub min wage driver needs to look down on another group that are supporting his service. Yes you are superior you can sit in your car and sneer at some people in your community that help pay for your cigs and slacking


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

westsidebum said:


> I didn't like the race baiting dog whistle of using names common to black American women. Sub text here is loser sub min wage driver needs to look down on another group that are supporting his service. Yes you are superior you can sit in your car and sneer at some people in your community that help pay for your cigs and slacking


One of the most idiotic postings I've ever read on this forum...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

westsidebum said:


> I didn't like the race baiting dog whistle of using names common to black American women. Sub text here is loser sub min wage driver needs to look down on another group that are supporting his service. Yes you are superior you can sit in your car and sneer at some people in your community that help pay for your cigs and slacking


Definite baiting, described pax wouldn't have ratings that HIGH....and not on account of name or ethnicity, but because their typical order is frustratingly bad and lossy


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> Most of you are missing the original point here: drivers not accustomed to, nor regularly turn down rides in favor of PDB have a great psychological tool to reclaim their dignity as a human being. When I did it, after months of pursuing PDB-which now isn't worth it because Lyft reduced the offer in my area-it felt great to know I held the power to delete Sharkisha's face and stupid, ratchet name from my phone. It felt great knowing that I could turn down a previous passenger, of whom we'll call Scott, to net $3.00 and only to receive a, "I appreciate the ride." That doesn't pay my bills, "Scott," you asshole, esp. when you knew before it took 15 mins to get to you the first time and didn't tip. It felt liberating to know that (Dia)Ria wouldn't be breaking my bank account for a micro pickup. It reminded me just how much control we have as drivers. And, yes, I'm aware that another driver more than likely picked her up. He's just a schmuck and will learn the hard way after he drives for a while. I don't care about him or her. I'm more than happy he/she/transgender/whatever-makeshift-identification-person took the ride; that way, the requesting customer's stupid face wouldn't re-appear on my screen.


It looks like your issues go way deeper than just Lyft...just saying. You could have made your point in a less racist way. You can reclaim your dignity with a better attitude while still doing the less appealing rides by knowing you are helping another human being have an easier time for a few minutes, even if you feel it isn't monetarily worth it to you. Judging people before they even get in the car is probably why you have bad rides, people subconsciously pick up on that. The people that you didn't pick up are the lucky ones because they didn't have to deal with your bad attitude. You take the good rides with the bad ones. If you feel like you lost your "dignity", that's not LYFT's fault and your actions do not hurt Lyft at all.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> It cuts both ways. How long can Uber last if drivers collectively decided not to accept any ride less than a 2x surge? Half a day?


Uber is already going under . The way Uber keeps cheating drivers shows you they are getting desperate to pay back their investors and are doing everything to make more money even if that includes shorting drivers on trips they make . There is no other reason to not display your trip after it's completed . Uber does this intentionally because Uber knows you'll lose track of your fares & pocket what little money you made by shorting you a trip, two or three a day, depending on how many trips you've done that day .


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> It's called surge manipulation. When multitudes of drivers turn their app on and off simultaneously ....you're asking for trouble.


What? Drivers simply hit 'no thanks' on any ride under 2x surge


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> And, I must confess, it felt absolutely incredible, as if I was no longer a Power Driver Slave (PDS). Never before had the sun felt so good and the wind blowing through my windows so refreshing as I hit the giant X button and let requests time out. I regained my dignity as a human being.
> 
> Oh, Pax 1 (4.7, 14 mins away) needs a ride? I hear the bus comes every 30 minutes, so hurry up outside so you make it all of 2.3 miles to work. You don't want to be late!
> 
> ...


Fyi..I spoke to Lyft a few days ago about the ride request distances..the rep said he will adjust it..BOOM, not a single request greater than 8 minutes away since! Most of them have ghetto or fake names and piss poor ratings so Im still not taking them!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> What? Drivers simply hit 'no thanks' on any ride under 2x surge[/QUOTE. Well that's a horse of a different color..


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> I would participate but not sure how many we can actually roundup/coordinate and follow thru on it.


The official Vegas over/under line is 2.5 participants.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

BigBadDriver said:


> The official Vegas over/under line is 2.5 participants.


*Uber board member*: Travis if you continue to reduce fares you'll end up with a pool of drivers barely able to tie their own shoes.

*Travis*: EXACTLY!



tomatopaste said:


> *Uber board member*: Travis if you continue to reduce fares you'll end up with a pool of drivers barely able to tie their own shoes.
> 
> *Travis*: EXACTLY!


*Travis*: I'll have the most neutered pool of drivers ever. None of them will have the balls to do jack shit.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> *Uber board member*: Travis if you continue to reduce fares you'll end up with a pool of drivers barely able to tie their own shoes.
> 
> *Travis*: EXACTLY!
> 
> *Travis*: I'll have the most neutered pool of drivers ever. None of them will have the balls to do jack shit.


Are you quoting yourself in-between rejecting pings or do you need to go back to copy & paste school?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> And, I must confess, it felt absolutely incredible, as if I was no longer a Power Driver Slave (PDS). Never before had the sun felt so good and the wind blowing through my windows so refreshing as I hit the giant X button and let requests time out. I regained my dignity as a human being.
> 
> Oh, Pax 1 (4.7, 14 mins away) needs a ride? I hear the bus comes every 30 minutes, so hurry up outside so you make it all of 2.3 miles to work. You don't want to be late!
> 
> ...


So, so, eloquently true!
Guessing you also said "not today" to LaTonya!



westsidebum said:


> I didn't like the race baiting dog whistle of using names common to black American women. Sub text here is loser sub min wage driver needs to look down on another group that are supporting his service. Yes you are superior you can sit in your car and sneer at some people in your community that help pay for your cigs and slacking


Well he certainly cannot buy his "cigs" with tips from LaTonya!


----------



## Dr. Jim Sadler (Dec 13, 2016)

I don’t dislike Blacks. I do, however, dislike Black American culture. Collectively, it is dysfunctional, and many Black Africans have agreed with me. Racism doesn’t actually exist. It’s the attitudes and dysfunction that is frowned upon. Is it racist to dislike culture?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

beezlewaxin said:


> I tried it. It's not profitable *at all*.
> 
> The savings in gas and wear-n-tear is not worth the time it takes to not do any rides.
> 
> ...


It is a shout out to Senseless and Repetitive RATE CUTS.



Dropking said:


> How do you propose that these cities filled with people agree on anything?


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Now try getting those horses to unite for their own common good.

Should be easy, right? They spend all day running around together...


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

Mango Tango said:


> You are a racist and you should be deactivated before you get these rideshare companies in deep trouble. You are making an electronic paper trail. Perhaps you should find a different hustle if you cannot treat all people equally.


did come off a little as racist... but then again i know exactly what hes talking about. you get the reputation you earn, sometimes fairly or unfairly.



westsidebum said:


> I didn't like the race baiting dog whistle of using names common to black American women. Sub text here is loser sub min wage driver needs to look down on another group that are supporting his service. Yes you are superior you can sit in your car and sneer at some people in your community that help pay for your cigs and slacking


the liberal went hard with this one. you look down upon the driver who looks down upon the black woman in his community. you are so much better of a person.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> I don't dislike Blacks. I do, however, dislike Black American culture. Collectively, it is dysfunctional, and many Black Africans have agreed with me. Racism doesn't actually exist. It's the attitudes and dysfunction that is frowned upon. Is it racist to dislike culture?


so you dislike black american culture? so what give you the right to group all black americans into same culture you dislike. just because KKK members tend to be white, does not mean all whites are KKK members.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

father of unicorns said:


> so you dislike black american culture? so what give you the right to group all black americans into same culture you dislike. just because KKK members tend to be white, does not mean all whites are KKK members.


No, he just rightfully groups AA Lyft passengers together.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Ubersogood said:


> There is plenty of drivers who will take all your rejected requests. Life goes on.


Ha ha ha ha...yes, yes it does go on, something else we should take pleasure in. Just the thought of missing the call and that someone else will be picking up the 1 mile ride with no tip is also very refreshing. The sun shines all over your face, wind blows through your hair: Amazing feeling



Syn said:


> And sitting in your car for hours and canceling trip after trip did pay your bills?


No, the surge pays them while the car rests.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Spork24 said:


> did come off a little as racist... but then again i know exactly what hes talking about. you get the reputation you earn, sometimes fairly or unfairly.
> Evvvvvvvery "human being" has some sort of prejudice in some form of another. No one is exempt from it you know it and I know it! If your black or white Spanish or Asian you are guilty: you have made some comment before in your life that was prejudice and you are not immune or exempt from any title you would choose to slap on someone else. Life is full if stigmas associations, prejudice and the such. Work on you, don't worry about what others think. Work hard and make a name for yourself and one day people will know you for what you are...great and the rest won't matter. Change your thinking and work on you, be proud and conquer the bull, nothing else matters does it...does it!
> 
> the liberal went hard with this one. you look down upon the driver who looks down upon the black woman in his community. you are so much better of a person.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

beezlewaxin said:


> And I bet you're part of that 10% that doesn't lose money after expenses. I know I am. I bet everyone in this thread thinks they are too.
> 
> Anyway it's no fun ignoring pings because you have no way of knowing what good rides you missed out on or what bad rides you avoided.
> 
> ...


If PDB existed here I might care.

I'm in the 10% but only because I barely drive anymore. At base rates it's impossible to make money unless you have almost no dead miles. Maybe that can be done in some markets.

Here I only use destination filter going home and occasionally take surge trips. But that's it.

The only way to win this game (most days) is not to play.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> It cuts both ways. How long can Uber last if drivers collectively decided not to accept any ride less than a 2x surge? Half a day?


My low limit is a bit higher than that but I also drive all platforms


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

beezlewaxin said:


> I tried it. It's not profitable *at all*.
> 
> The savings in gas and wear-n-tear is not worth the time it takes to not do any rides.
> 
> ...


Well I took 10 rides yesterday, probably declined 70 or so requests, drove under 300 miles and made $720. I'll keep declining the requests I don't want thank you very much


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> What? Drivers simply hit 'no thanks' on any ride under 2x surge


And go offline when surge goes away. Pretty cool trick huh. While the pax waits for surge to go down the driver disappears that was closest to you...poof..just like that. Fares are not profitable so drivers play the same game as pax in reverse. If you want a guaranteed close ride and available its easy, pay when the driver makes themself available in surge. Free market



westsidebum said:


> I didn't like the race baiting dog whistle of using names common to black American women. Sub text here is loser sub min wage driver needs to look down on another group that are supporting his service. Yes you are superior you can sit in your car and sneer at some people in your community that help pay for your cigs and slacking


You drive those fares, greatful your out there picking up the slack, thank you. I don't drive them anymore. My ratings have plummeted taking the dangerous area runs for $3 and I treat Everyone the same. Stigmas are born because humans learn from conditioned reward. Everything is risk to reward. Thanks again for picking up the slack.


----------



## Amy13 (Mar 19, 2018)

I never take any ride that isn't a promotion or a surge, the rate is way too poor low. I don't understand how people can drive at the regular rate. I live in Philly so only drive when surging which I a loy, especially early morning.


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

Amy13 said:


> I never take any ride that isn't a promotion or a surge, the rate is way too poor low. I don't understand how people can drive at the regular rate. I live in Philly so only drive when surging which I a loy, especially early morning.


Yep, I learned this my 3rd night out. I thank this forum for bringing it to my attention or it may have taken longer, who knows.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> And, I must confess, it felt absolutely incredible, as if I was no longer a Power Driver Slave (PDS). Never before had the sun felt so good and the wind blowing through my windows so refreshing as I hit the giant X button and let requests time out. I regained my dignity as a human being.
> 
> Oh, Pax 1 (4.7, 14 mins away) needs a ride? I hear the bus comes every 30 minutes, so hurry up outside so you make it all of 2.3 miles to work. You don't want to be late!
> 
> ...


Maximum silliness. Probably not even a driver.


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> And, I must confess, it felt absolutely incredible, as if I was no longer a Power Driver Slave (PDS). Never before had the sun felt so good and the wind blowing through my windows so refreshing as I hit the giant X button and let requests time out. I regained my dignity as a human being.
> 
> Oh, Pax 1 (4.7, 14 mins away) needs a ride? I hear the bus comes every 30 minutes, so hurry up outside so you make it all of 2.3 miles to work. You don't want to be late!
> 
> ...


Don't make any difference


Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> And, I must confess, it felt absolutely incredible, as if I was no longer a Power Driver Slave (PDS). Never before had the sun felt so good and the wind blowing through my windows so refreshing as I hit the giant X button and let requests time out. I regained my dignity as a human being.
> 
> Oh, Pax 1 (4.7, 14 mins away) needs a ride? I hear the bus comes every 30 minutes, so hurry up outside so you make it all of 2.3 miles to work. You don't want to be late!
> 
> ...


I sometimes do that When i get really bored. But I don't think it makes any difference to Fuber. Fuber got million ants everywhere.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Each market is different. That's the only thing we all can agree on.

If my market was busy enough for me to only take PT or surge rides I would do just that. I used to live in Denver where one $30-50 airport ride is better than alot of $5-10 normal rides.

My vehicle was too old for PDB so my acceptance rate was in the teens. I avoided short rides and my goal was long airport runs which were plentiful.

This was AUG 2015 - JUN 2016.
-----------

Now I drive in a market where 8 out of 10 of my airport runs pay $5-$8 because the airport is so close. My vehicle is newer so I need lots of rides each week to get that bonus.

It is to my great benefit when I am matched with extra riders on LyftLine trips so I hope every Line trip has as many riders as possible. These also tend to be my longest and most profitable trips especially when I have to backtrack on the highway. I love short trips *especially* if they are back-to-back-to-back. 

I will only cancel as a last resort because while a $5 cancel fee pays more then a min fare ride it doesnt help me get my bonus so to me a cancel fee is a fail.

This is from JAN 1 2017 thru now...

-------

However once I meet my bonus requirements for the week I instantly revert back to my Denver mindset. Which is profitibility on every trip.

This means on min fare trips I truly hope every time it's a no-show and I will happily cancel as soon as the timer hits 0:00. This always pays better as long as it's a min fare as long as I dont need the ride count.

While in this mindset I always avoid areas with short trips because it's simply a waste of time to do a bunch of short trips unless it is towards reaching a goal like a bonus.

------

My mindset flips back to Power Driver Slave mode monday at 5am when my weekly ride count resets back to 0.

It's like an involuntary mental switch and it's fascinating to experience it..

Motivation is a powerful weapon and one that Lyft has deployed brilliantly.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> you probably want to rethink that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What if we throw bricks at their windshields


----------



## Fed truck (Nov 9, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> A union is a huge undertaking, would take forever, and Uber will be out of business before it got going. We need a small city with a large UP presence. Then we get all of UP to help that city organize and get the word out. Now accepting nominations. Small cities please step forward.


I'm late to the thread but Buffalo NY would be the perfect city for this also it's fairly easy to get the city to surge.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

beezlewaxin said:


> I tried it. It's not profitable *at all*.
> 
> The savings in gas and wear-n-tear is not worth the time it takes to not do any rides.
> 
> ...


I think part of the game that we are to assume is having the Uber app on and actually accepting some of those rides...



Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> Most of you are missing the original point here: drivers not accustomed to, nor regularly turn down rides in favor of PDB have a great psychological tool to reclaim their dignity as a human being. When I did it, after months of pursuing PDB-which now isn't worth it because Lyft reduced the offer in my area-it felt great to know I held the power to delete Sharkisha's face and stupid, ratchet name from my phone. It felt great knowing that I could turn down a previous passenger, of whom we'll call Scott, to net $3.00 and only to receive a, "I appreciate the ride." That doesn't pay my bills, "Scott," you asshole, esp. when you knew before it took 15 mins to get to you the first time and didn't tip. It felt liberating to know that (Dia)Ria wouldn't be breaking my bank account for a micro pickup. It reminded me just how much control we have as drivers. And, yes, I'm aware that another driver more than likely picked her up. He's just a schmuck and will learn the hard way after he drives for a while. I don't care about him or her. I'm more than happy he/she/transgender/whatever-makeshift-identification-person took the ride; that way, the requesting customer's stupid face wouldn't re-appear on my screen.


Ha ha Sharkisha!



tomatopaste said:


> I refuse to accept that Uber drivers are so inept they can't even organize a simple 2x surge strike. Ok here's the new plan: a worldwide 2x minimum ping acceptance for all drivers worldwide for an entire day on a date a month from now. That gives us time to get the word out and allows all drivers to put some money away. But chances are drivers will make more money on that date.


Instead of having people put money away (good idea but irrelevant to action needed), how about making sure ALL drivers are educated on important variables like how a surge is CREATED AND MAINTAINED FOR AS LONG AS POSSIBLE.

There must be a way, somehow, to teach these ants to have patience, drive smarter, stop with the "me vs. them" attitude regarding their fellow drivers, and do what's necessary to bring surges to the map constantly and consistently. It's not rocket science- it's actually an incredibly simple concept that can be achieved quickly and easily, but - and this is a BIG BUT - it takes teamwork and coordination and cooperation amongst the entire rideshare driver community on the roads.

Unfortunately, at least in my city, it seems like there are WAY too many "driving blind" ants who don't give a shit about anyone or anything but themselves: driving like idiots - stopping mid-lane in active lanes, pulling into "no stopping anytime" zones, making horrible maneuvers in traffic, driving recklessly and behaving selfishly in general. These are the same ones who would probably turn their apps on immediately and RACE to the light light orange zone upon seeing a 1.3 surge develop instead of patiently waiting for it to eventually grow into a 2.3 surge and letting everyone reap the rewards of the group's actions.

My question is: How do we reach the millions of non-UP readers, the uneducated ants out there driving like maniacs accepting base or pool pings non-stop and driving themselves and their cars into the ground instead of having a game plan and driving SMART? How do we convince them to be patient, leave the app OFF, think with a little innovation and consider the job as a whole that's made up of many different parts? Because if we can get those various parts/variables synchronized to be beneficial, we will ALL make much more money in much less time......



Syn said:


> And sitting in your car for hours and canceling trip after trip did pay your bills?


One word: Uber



RideShareJUNKIE said:


> What if he is just speaking the truth based on his experience, is that still racism? If i dislike my own kind does that make me equally racist? And if i hate humans am i a specist? or what am i? If he was talking about typical white folk stereotypes would he be as much of a racist as he supposedly is now because he is speaking about people of color? Im not confused, i just need up to date social verification. A lot of things are based on experience, perspective, context, and feelings. So its easy to get too offended or not offended at all. Thats the beauty of folks, you just dont know what to expect and should not assume anything. Fat ladys apparently do sing at some point.
> 
> -curious ethnic american, 1st gen.


I'm definitely a speciest. I despise everyone equally.



kdyrpr said:


> It's called surge manipulation. When multitudes of drivers turn their app on and off simultaneously ....you're asking for trouble.


Asking for trouble? You mean you're actually able to make a little dough.


----------

